# Anyone got any info on the QR20DE?



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

I've heard of some nissans overseas and mexico that have this engine. Okay, my question is i hear it has a much higher redline like the SR20, but with an awesome-flowing head like the QR25DE. Any info is highly appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

as far as i know, it's not a "much higher" redline.....it's going to be weak internally and make less power than the QR25DE....

you have an SR20...don't swap it out for ANYTHING in the QR family!


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> as far as i know, it's not a "much higher" redline.....it's going to be weak internally and make less power than the QR25DE....
> 
> you have an SR20...don't swap it out for ANYTHING in the QR family!


I wasn't planning on swapping my SR20. Im getting a VE soon. I was just curious, why did nissan change engines if the engineering on the SR is so good. Even honda's K20 engines take a lot of the technology from nissan. Why is the QR such a pile? Nissan is more performance oriented than most companies but they are turning into sissies. I know the QR head flows better than the SR20, so why don't their engineers make engines that are REAL sports car engines like the SR20. I know, the QR has better emissions too, but they could just change some ECU settings to make the SR more efficient. I want GOOD ENGINEERING! WAH!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

simply old technology for new. the QR uses a cast aluminum block with an open deck design for better cylinder cooling....uber-long stroke for low and mid range torque but low redline because of incredibly high piston speeds at high rpm...weak valvetrain, etc.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

The SR20 is dirty. That's an unfortunate fact. An SR20 from last decade would be down 10 or more HP due to emissions regulations if it were released in the US next year. The only reason the newer ones are keeping their power rating is constant upgrading, which costs. Sooner or later, Nissan will have spent enough money to develop a new engine... so they went ahead and did.

The SR20 is still being sold in some Asian models, though... mostly vans and trucks.

The QR20 is being used in Asia as it is cheaper run out one design in multiple displacements than a different design for each displacement. Ex: QG13, QG15, QG16, QG18... etc... thus we also have QR20, QR25... and VQ20, VQ30, VQ35. Economies of scale... a lot of markets have displacement related tax restrictions and fuel price issues, thus the QG, QR and VQ are offered in lower displacement in these countries.

AFAIK, the QR20 is just a smaller QR25... 145ps or so.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://f2.autospeed.com/cms/A_1378/article.html

good article and compares the QR20DD/DE and QR25DD/DE to the SR20DE and KA24DE.


----------

